# My new job



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Just thought I'd share what the animal hospital I work in likes to give the boarding dogs. Purina EN Gastroenteric Function. 

*Guaranteed Analysis (Dry)
Crude Protein (Min) 23.0%
Crude Fat (Min) 10.5%
Crude Fiber (Max) 2.0%
Moisture (Max) 12.0%
Zinc (Zn) (Min) 200 mg/kg
Vitamin E (Min) 350 IU/kg
Vitamin C (Min) 100 mg/kg
Omega-6 Fatty Acids* 1.76%**
Omega-3 Fatty Acids* 0.25%**
*Not recognized as an essential nutrient by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profiles.
**Actual Analytical
*
*Ingredients*
*Brewers rice, corn gluten meal, whole grain corn, chicken meal, coconut oil, animal digest, animal fat preserved with mixedtocopherols (form of Vitamin E), calcium phosphate, calcium carbonate, potassium chloride, L-Lysine monohydrochloride, sodium bicarbonate, soybean oil, fish oil, salt, choline chloride, Vitamin E supplement, zinc proteinate, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), manganese proteinate, ferrous sulfate, niacin, copper proteinate, Vitamin A supplement, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, riboflavin supplement, Vitamin B-12 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, garlic oil, folic acid, Vitamin D-3 supplement, calcium iodate, biotin, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), sodium selenite.*

Sorry if this is in the wrong section. I wanted to put it under the General Talk, but since this is about dogs, I put it under Gen. Dog Discussion.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow those poor dogs!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

ew. I dont even want to know what animal digest is. 

whats the purpose of this "food"?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Unosmom said:


> whats the purpose of this "food"?


I'm guessing for dogs that have intestinal issues. :smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

It's sad, but that is the crap that we give boarding dogs too...Its always interesting to see that a dog staying here over a long period of time just get random bouts of diarrhea, but doesn't get anything other than this food in its diet, no treats even 

ETA: This is what is considered a "bland" diet so that it will "agree" with all the boarding dogs that come in. But I see it cause issues all the time...

Animal digest is a liquid spray that is made from the "leftovers" in the rendering process of dog foods that is used to coat the kibble to make it more palatable to dogs...utterly disgusting if you ask me!



> _As defined by the AAFCO, Material which results from chemical and/or enzymatic hydrolysis of clean and undecomposed animal tissue. The animal tissues used shall be exclusive of hair, horns, teeth, hooves and feathers, except in such trace amounts as might occur unavoidably in good factory practice and shall be suitable for animal feed._


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

On the bright side, I fed a dog wellness core and cooked chicken yesterday!! Owner's food. :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We have a few boarders on homecooked as well, but their diets probably contain 80% rice


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Awful food. 
I really think all boarding facilities should require people to bring their own food. 
I worked at a boarding facility that carried Nature's variety, but fed the boarding dogs that didn't bring their own food Iams. I bet a lot of people assumed that because the lobby was full of NV that's what we fed them.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I agree, own food.
It's the least painful for the dog as well!
99.9% of our boarders bring their own food.

I remind them (nag them) about it.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I certainly hope the vets aren't paying much wholesale for that food. I haven't worked for a vet in a looooong time but they made sure to make a profit on whatever they bought back then and I don't imagine it's changed much now. Purina has got to be making a bundle on that food by pushing it thru vets as a 'specialty' food'. It would be interesting to know what the markup is on it.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I'll tell you tomorrow if you like (the markup for our clinic at least).
We unfortunately carry Purina and Royal Canin, but both are marginally better than Hills.
I guess.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

The hospital pack they sell to us is $29 for 32 pound bag....so our cost is pretty pricey for what is in it. We don't sell them here, just feed the boarding dogs but our usual markup on foods is 1.5 times.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Gee did I miss the meat in that food ! Poor things! Do they give them bones to chew? Where do they get the food I thought people gave donations also is this right? I have though donated like articles to places like dog dishes , toys blankets ect. so now I am wondering if you can donate food I believ it is a yes.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

danemama08 said:


> The hospital pack they sell to us is $29 for 32 pound bag....so our cost is pretty pricey for what is in it. We don't sell them here, just feed the boarding dogs but our usual markup on foods is 1.5 times.


So Purina has to be making a small fortune on each bag, considering the main ingredient is Brewers Rice and chicken is the 4th ingredient down! Just another reason to boycott anything made by Purina.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

wags said:


> Gee did I miss the meat in that food ! Poor things! Do they give them bones to chew? Where do they get the food I thought people gave donations also is this right? I have though donated like articles to places like dog dishes , toys blankets ect. so now I am wondering if you can donate food I believ it is a yes.


Hell no they don't give them bones to chew, they are not allowed. Dogs will choke and die! 

I would have to check with my clinic about food donations. I'm still a noob so don't know much. But, I would think that is a yes.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow, that's pretty high markup. The daycare I worked at only marked up 35%+ $1 for small bags $2 for meduim and large. 
example: Canidae ALS 44lbs wholesale $38, retail $53


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Well I've never worked in a daycare or vet's office, but I can tell you about the mark-up in a pet store....

Everyday we use our own products through out the store for various reasons. At the end of every month (I believe) we write off what we've used and send it in. On one that I saw, we had used about $400 dollars worth of stuff (the price it would have cost to sell the same to customers). Guess how much it cost the company....$13.48!!!!!!  This wasn't just dog food, it was multiple things for different animals, but still!!!! Crazy!!!!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

malluver1005 said:


> Hell no they don't give them bones to chew, they are not allowed. Dogs will choke and die!
> 
> I would have to check with my clinic about food donations. I'm still a noob so don't know much. But, I would think that is a yes.


awww that is so sad! At least they could give them a bone to chew on yikes! I have so many right here my dogs are done chewing! Wow that is sad!:frown:


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh my gawd! Remind me never to board my dogs. -.-

The vets prescribed Amaya Prescription Diet once because she had diarrhea... "It's a bland diet and will help get her system back on track," they said. A week later, her poos were still runny and I got some of the stuff my breeder gave me for her when I first got her, and that cleared her right up, along with her NORMAL kibble. I've learned since then that a small bout of diarrhea is nothing to fret about and that pumpkin works better than anything, especially the crap the my vets gave me.

So, bland diet, smand diet. I think I'll stick to either high protein kibbles or switching them over to a raw diet (which I'm investigating at the moment).


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

spookychick13 said:


> I remind them (nag them) about it.


I do too! But they usually bring in Pedigree or Iams!


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Iams... *cough* Horrible. -.- I've had people tell me "Oh, Iams is a good brand of dog food!" Um...not really. Not only that, but they do animal testing. I will never buy Iams, even if I'm forced to buy cheap.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Heh heh. One of the girls at my work recently said to me, "But Iams is really good food. It was the very first gourmet food ever produced so it's way better than a lot of the other crap out there. Right?" I quickly helped her to change her opinion. :wink:

Richelle


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

My Iams story is self explanatory if I could only have one of you guys come to my house and post up pictures of my dogs. My newest rescue was raised on Iams amd if you could see the difference in the size of her and her siblings you'd know that there isn't any protein content in that food whatsoever. Now that she's on raw she's starting to get some muscle tone and fill out more, she really didn't look alot like a bull terrier (except for the nose and ears) because she was so small.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

It really is such a shame that people have no idea whatsoever what's in their dogs' food. Most just assume that there has to be regulations in place (at least better ones), and that they'll take care of everything. I love telling people about the real contents of the foods at work (and anytime I have an opportunity :biggrin They start walking around the store, pulling bags off the shelf and actually reading the ingredients. They look like they've been hit with a brick when they get going...but that's good. It has to start somewhere. :tongue:


----------



## dobesgalore (Oct 21, 2009)

I have seen several commercials on Blue Buffalo, working on getting the point across about what is in dogfood. Maybe more of the natural brands will start having those kind of commercials and get people thinking about it.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh, how about people who feed their dogs vegan? UGH! I feel SO bad for those dogs. I mean, JUST because YOU are a vegetarian doesn't mean your dog IS. Dogs are carnivores, not omnivores, and it takes soooo much away from their health by feeding them false supplements. It drives me nuts when I hear people that are, like, "No, she's a vegetarian!"


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

dobesgalore said:


> I have seen several commercials on Blue Buffalo, working on getting the point across about what is in dogfood. Maybe more of the natural brands will start having those kind of commercials and get people thinking about it.


Yeah, I'm starting to see those too. I always wondered why BB never had commercials... :smile:


----------

